# Clippers confident they will get either SAR or Bonzi



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/writers/arash_markazi/07/15/hot.read/ 



> Now, the Clippers will once again surprise their doubters next week when they officially announce that they've signed veteran guard Cuttino Mobley to a five-year, $42 million contract. It is easily the biggest contact the Clippers have ever given to a newcomer and the biggest free-agent signing since L.A. inked Bill Walton in 1979. Yeah, let's just say the Clips haven't been big spenders in the past. Mobley, who averaged 17.2 points last season and shot 44-percent from beyond the arc, will start alongside Brand, Maggette, Kaman and last year's top pick Shaun Livingston, who many within the organization believe can be the most exciting point guard in the league. The Clippers, however, aren't content with their roster just yet. *They are making a strong push at signing Shareef Abdur-Rahim or Bonzi Wells and are confident they'll sign one of them to deal that will pay around $5.8 million annually.*


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Well IMO thats an easy assumption, because I think Bonzi can be had anytime if we want.

Thing is, thats a pretty big difference from Shareef to Bonzi. Obviously, we'd all rather have Shareef, and he's a better player. 

The safe bet is Bonzi.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Most likely they will get Bonzi.


----------



## swift88 (Jul 4, 2004)

Either player is good. SAR still wants to dominate and Bonzi still have reserve in the tank. I guess getting Dalembert and Z is impossible, so all we can do is strengthen our 3-4's.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why not have both? Sign Shareef and trade for Bonzi.

I'd love to see Memphis put together some kind of package for Kaman.

Bonzi + S&T Watson (goes back home) + a future first for Kaman and filler (do the Clippers even have filler?) or something..


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

keep Kaman . . sign one of these two and then trade `Cox for Vlad-Rad

Kaman will turn out to be a VERY solid big man . . don't trade him


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

The Clips wouldnt giveu p Kaman for that.

THe Clips also dont need both Shareef and Bonzi.

We already have Mobley, Maggette, and Ross on the wing. Sign one or the other, and we have 4 players. With the possibility of Jaric and Korolev also. There simply just is not enough room.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stats time:

SAR:
Last Year - 16.8 pts, 7.3 rebounds, 50% FG
Career- 19.8 pts, 8.1 rebouds, 47% FG

Bonzi:
Last Year: 10.4 pts, 3.3 rebounds, 44%
Career: 12.7 points, 4.3 rebounds, 46%

I don't know why the article mentions that both players would get the same money when clearly one player is better than the other.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm a little confused at the SAR situation...not sure why he'd sign with us to be a backup...our starting lineup is pretty much set in stone.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Potential S&T or maybe a rotation?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

arenas809 said:


> I'm a little confused at the SAR situation...not sure why he'd sign with us to be a backup...our starting lineup is pretty much set in stone.


 I second that. Maybe I've missed something somewhere, but I can't figure why he'd come into this situation, especially when there are better opportunities (contending, minutes, etc) elsewhere for equal money. The reverse is true as well; seems like the Clippers could probably find a bigger need to fill than PF.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

With Bonzi and SAR we'll finally have versatile scoring bench since 'Reef can play the 3 and 4 and Bonzi the 2 and 3. We'll have a damn good team 8-deep and will have a good rotation to keep guys fresh.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dunleavy wants the next Memphis Grizzlies in LA with a 12 man rotation prolly


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Dunleavy wants the next Memphis Grizzlies in LA with a 12 man rotation prolly


actually if you think about that blazers team dunleavy had (when they beat the lakers then imploded at the end), he did have a big rotation that worked very well, i think that's what he's doing with the clippers by constantly going for matchup advantages instead of sticking with a strict starting lineup.

the difference with the clippers is that all the guys they're looking at (except maybe wells... whos' been a good citizen lately), and the current roster are very unlikely to lose control and meltdown like the blazers did.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

The Pistons practically played 8-deep with Hunter, McDyess, and Arroyo/Dupree coming off the bench.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Well since the Clippers are confident they will get 1 of these 2. Who would you rather have and why?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Wells, because the last time I saw him play for Dunleavy he was a monster.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

I can't really decide, but I'll go with Bonzi because he can score for us on the bench at the guard position. I would really want 'Reef for the fact that I looked at Rasheed Wallace/Antonio McDyess for the Pistons and how their impact was felt.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Definitely Shareef. His ability at the 3 and 4 would help us more, and he's always been a good locker room guy.

I dont mind Bonzi though. Last time he was with Dunleavy, the guy was absolutely unstoppable. Nobody could handle him in the post. He would simply abuse guys in the post and overpower them. He's not a bad shoote or slasher either to round out his offensive skills. His game has never been built on speed so I dont think the fact that hes gotten older has made those skills disappear. I think his attitude is the major question. He doesnt always give max effort and hasnt liked some of the situations hes been in. Thats a key thing to look at though. If he's happy, great pickup. If he's not, it could be a major blow to the team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I agree with RD on all his points. I think SAR is the better player and hence I would like the better player on the team. Bonzi would be a good addition since Dunleavy likes him and it seems clear that Bonzi is very loyal to Dunleavy. Wells could be a good contributor or he can suck it up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...987.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Clippers have said they'd like to keep him, but they're busy pursuing other options, namely Shareef Abdur-Rahim and Bonzi Wells. Abdur-Rahim is an unrestricted free agent and Wells could be if the Memphis Grizzlies, who unceremoniously removed him from the team during the playoffs, are unable to trade him and unwilling to exercise an $8-million contract option.



More support showing that the Clippers are aggresively pursuing SAR and Wells.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

if we do not get SAR NOR bonzi, i say definately bring korolev over here no matter what and get a uniform on him. Wed need the body at that position, let alone the development factor. But what if we do get SAR or bonzi? Does that change dunleavvy's thinking? He already wanted to leave korolev over, woudl this solidify his thinking? Especially since they can keep his salary off of the books until next year when they dont have a 1st round pick?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> if we do not get SAR NOR bonzi, i say definately bring korolev over here no matter what and get a uniform on him. Wed need the body at that position, let alone the development factor. But what if we do get SAR or bonzi? Does that change dunleavvy's thinking? He already wanted to leave korolev over, woudl this solidify his thinking? Especially since they can keep his salary off of the books until next year when they dont have a 1st round pick?



The Clippers already said they would get 1. :angel:

But if neither are acquired then I think Korolev comes over. If either SAR or Bonzi is on the team I believe Korolev will take in overseas.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

It would be an absolute disgrace if they leave this kid overseas.

If he had been a second round pick, I wouldn't care as much, but considering the players we passed on for him in this draft, you have to bring him over and start working with him now.

I say you at the very last bring him over and stash him in the NBDL just so he can familiarize himself with the american game.

As far as I'm concerned anything he does over in Europe is irrelavant.

First you have to have a little bit of knowledge about his situation. He plays for CSKA Moscow, the most powerful non-NBA franchise in the world. Most of their starting lineup (on the senior level) is compromised of Americans, they are in the business of winning championships, NOT developing players. Sergei Monia even publicly said this past season for him over there was a waste because he wasn't getting to play much, and if he had to do it over again he would have came to the Blazers last year, and this kid's situation wouldn't be any different.

Korolev can be left over there and continue to dominate on the junior level and watch from the bench on the senior level, but who cares, we need to see what he can and will be able to do OVER HERE. It's unfortunate we couldn't have had him for summer league even just to get an idea of how his game at this moment translates to playing over here, I wouldn't expect too much, but if they leave him overseas that's just another stupid, stupid move this franchise would be making.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

I suppose keeping Kirilenko overseas was a waste too? Or Stojakovic?

It's not just about PT in the senior level. He'll be practicing against grown men, but most important, he continues to get time to develop mentally and physically, just as a person. The extra emphasis on fundamentals overseas is also an added benefit.

Monya has zero to do with this discussion. He's 22/23. Certainly, at that point, you have absolutely nothing to learn by sitting the bench. With Korolev barely turning 18, he still has a lot he can learn by staying overseas.

By far, the absolute worst decision would be to have him play in the NBDL. For starters, most importantly, is that you waste one year of his NBA contract. That alone makes it a stupid move. Its one thing to second a second rounder down there, its another to send an 18 year old lottery pick there. He's going to be playing against guys that arent good enough for the league and that lack the fundamentals to play in the league. He's not going to get great teaching fromt he coaches down there. The one and only benefit is adjusting to America. But I dont think that outweighs the fact that we lose ay ear of the kid in the NBA and I think staying overseas helps him develop at a steadier pace.

NBA or overseas. No NBDL.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes, you have to look at the dollars and sense portion of it too. If the clippers get another wing, not to mention ross, not to mention if they resign jaric, we would be wasting a year of his contract by either putting him in the NBDL, or giving him endless DNP - coaches decision. That means we wasted a couple million with no return, not to mention, if he does turn out to be great (which the clippers obviously think by giving him a high pick), thats one less year that he has until a big pay day, a year that the clippers didnt get much return on investment on.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

One thing the clippers don't have is a solid team identity. They have little chemistry and a lot of guys on the roster are just starting to figure things out and still need time ( Kaman, Livingston, even mags to some extent) as such you do not want a me first selfish lazy player like Wells. I can promise you he'll bring no good to your team.


----------



## ElUno20 (Jul 18, 2005)

Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> One thing the clippers don't have is a solid team identity. They have little chemistry


The Clippers had great chemistry last year and have started to build a real team first identity. I don't know what team you've been watching.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ElUno20 said:


> The Clippers had great chemistry last year and have started to build a real team first identity. I don't know what team you've been watching.


I think he watches the Knicks.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

ElUno20 said:


> The Clippers had great chemistry last year and have started to build a real team first identity. I don't know what team you've been watching.


I mean fluidity then, I don't mean the fact that they all get along because they do but there isn't that feeling that they've been playing together with a complete squad for a while. Like I said earlier a lot of guys are still figuring things out and you've got one near all start still flopping through positions. That's all I mean you're not taking it the right way. The Clippers need a solid roster and a solid system. Now that Dunleavy is there its starting to take place, but its still in the works.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> I think he watches the Knicks.



LOOK OUT EVERYONE SHERLOCK HOLMES THE COMEDIAN IS ON THE LOOSE!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...ul20,1,1534085.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> The Clippers, who made an offer to Abdur-Rahim exceeding the midlevel exception, are expected to turn their attention to veteran guard Bonzi Wells. The Memphis Grizzlies hold an $8-million contract option on Wells for next season and are expected to waive him if they are unable to trade him before Friday.



Lets all hope that the Grizzlies are not able to trade Bonzi before the 22nd.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...ul20,1,1534085.story?coll=la-headlines-sports
> 
> 
> 
> Lets all hope that the Grizzlies are not able to trade Bonzi before the 22nd.


Well Jerry West is confusing, he doesn't sign and trade Stromile, but he's waiting to the last minute to try and get something done with Bonzi?

Whatever, we're not trading them for a guy we can just sign, just start the countdown, he'll be a Clipper by Monday.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

what the news reports havent been clear on is the details of a sign and trade for bonzi. Would any sign and trade have to be for that 1 year 8 million option they have on bonzi, or could they renounce those rights, yet still resign him to a long term deal, THEN trade him. 

1 year and 8 million would be a big hit to the clippers payroll, HOWEVER, might almost be preferable. Why? It would really only be about a 5.5 million dollar addition to the payroll, with a trade of wilcox, which would almost have to be traded in any sign and trade with the grizz....then, the clippers would have a very valuable kittles like contract that will be expiring next year so that they can play again in the market, or possibly use for an unprecedented mid season trade. If they sign bonzi straight out, they still would be paying about 5-6 million a year, still would have wilcox contract, and would be stuck capped out for a few years to come. Thats the only reason i could see the clippers wanting to do a sign and trade, when they could probably just sign him straight out.... It might work better for their long term plans.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am not sure trading Wilcox is wise anymore. Especially in this situation for Bonzi. Wilcox is the only backup for the Clippers in both the Center and PF position.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

The only other thing possibly happening is the clippers are trying to do a bigger trade of wilcox/jaric for like bonzi and williams, but jaric hasnt even been rumored to the grizz which is surprising as he would get a lot of PG minutes there. I wouldnt mind a trade like that happening inasmuch as it would get us a good backup swing man and PG. The only thing after that we would need to do is resign rebraca and moore, and wed have a team of:

Kaman Rebraca
Brand Moore
Maggette Bonzi
Mobley Ross
Livingston Williams Ewing

bring sofo over, sign a minimum front court guy and wed be set.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

yes, we wouldnt trade wilcox unless we had a good idea that we were getting rebraca or another big guy back, as it does seem that we will get mikki back.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Kings are trying to work out a deal to get Bonzi before he becomes a free-agent.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

they are probably more desperate for him than we since they lost mobley


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.ocregister.com/ocr/2005/07/21/sections/sports/pro/article_605089.php



> The Clippers now have turned their attention to swing man Bonzi Wells, who has an $8 million team option that Memphis has until Friday to exercise. The Grizzlies are exploring a sign and trade.
> 
> "It's still open," said William Phillips, Wells' representative. "But (Wells) coming to the West Coast is a good possibility and the possibility of him coming to the Clippers is good, as well. I've spoken with representatives of both the Clippers and the Grizzlies. I expect the process to go smoothly and quickly."


----------

